# Jasper



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are a few of Jasper, hope you like.
From this



























Watching his favourite channel 








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: Louie has a brother called Jasper but he's a silver tabby


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cat


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe he's out on his walkies, how cute


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh he is beautiful!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Wish my cat would cooperate with me more on walks... I end up dragging him :lol:


----------



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys, they are very much appreciated. :thumbup: He has never had a problem with his harness which I know is weird lol. 
Thanks again.


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

He is beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow stunning very beautfull looking


----------



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hes beautiful!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Just one word.....gorgeous!


----------

